

Slinky.js – scrolling navigation lists with stacking headers. - spleeder
http://slinky.iclanzan.com/

======
onion2k
Nice. One thing I'd add to improve the usability a little - make it so users
can scroll to a 'segment' by clicking on the header.

~~~
spleeder
I thought of it too. A simple solution would be to just add ids to sections
and make the headers links that target them. While this scrolls the section
into position, the top part becomes obstructed by the stacked headers.

------
RaSoJo
ha ha..that was so cool

